# I Cachet di Sanremo 2013. Fazio, Littizzetto e Balti



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

In un paese nel quale non ci sono più soldi per scuole, università e pensioni, i cachet del Festival di Sanremo vanno sempre a gonfie vele. Ecco quali saranno i *cachet di Fabio Fazio, Luciana Littizzetto e Bianca Balti*. 

Luciana *Littizzetto*: *300 mila euro* per 5 giorni di "Lavoro"

Fabio *Fazio*: Non si sa precisamente quale sarà il suo cachet. C'è chi parla di *650.000 euro*

Bianca *Balti*: La super modella riceverà *500.000 euro*. Ma, nel corso di un'intervista, ha dichiarato che sono pochi. Ne avrebbe chiesti circa 800.000:"Sono una top model, non posso chiedere 50 euro di compenso".


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

A pane e acqua.....


----------



## Miro (12 Febbraio 2013)

E come direbbe Totò...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Febbraio 2013)

Bel servizio pubblico. Il canone rai non andrebbe pagato a priori


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Cifre alte ma bisognerebbe giudicare i cachet avendo un quadro preciso del giro di affari mosso dal festival.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Sono una top model, non posso chiedere 50 euro di compenso".


Ma vai a lavorare.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Per la balti sono soldi ben spesi


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

La Balti è da prendere a schiaffi dalla mattina alla sera, meno male che c'era qualcuno qui dentro che l'aveva incontrata e ne parlava bene..sta gente dello spettacolo è tutta uguale, non si salva nessuno a parte qualche caso isolato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Febbraio 2013)

Gente che fa la morale ai politici eh


----------



## Hammer (12 Febbraio 2013)

Penso che in generale i cachet di programmi molto seguiti siano molto alti. C'è da dire che non è bello per niente, se i soldi li spendono i cittadini.

PS: dopo questa uscita la Balti deve andare a fare le p....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

I soldi del canone vanno nelle tasche di quei due ********** di Fazio e la Littizzetto..pietà..


----------



## Principe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Essendo politicamente schierati si salvano , volevo vedere se erano 2 berluscones sarebbero già stati mandati al confino.


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2013)

Sono ignorante in materia, quanto può portare Sanremo in termini di raccolta pubblicitaria alla rai?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Balti è da prendere a schiaffi dalla mattina alla sera, meno male che c'era qualcuno qui dentro che l'aveva incontrata e ne parlava bene..sta gente dello spettacolo è tutta uguale, non si salva nessuno a parte qualche caso isolato.


È da prendere dalla mattina alla sera, però non a schiaffi


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È da prendere dalla mattina alla sera, però non a schiaffi



Non ho mica detto con cosa la prenderei a schiaffi


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Febbraio 2013)

è tutta gente che campa già di compensi milionari dovuti a programmi o spot pubblicitari. 

potevano fare il bel gesto di devolvere tutto in beneficenza, non è che gli servono i soldi di sanremo per arrivare a fine mese.


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

scusa maryo da dove hai preso la news?

perchè nell web trovo conferme e smentite


----------



## Lollo7zar (12 Febbraio 2013)

beh c'è stata una spending review, fino allo scorso anno nessuno prendeva sotto al milione


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

trovo immorale questi cachet se le cifre son reali,anche se cmq non si può sapere come li useranno.

magari li danno in beneficenza


----------



## prebozzio (12 Febbraio 2013)

Non entro nel merito dei soldi, è evidente siano tantissimi. Però il direttore artistico non solo presenta il festival, ma lo organizza.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ma la Balti dov'è?? c'è solo la litizzetto


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che è facile sparare battute dicendo che i politici ci hanno mandato in malora mentre per sparare le suddette battute si viene pagati esageratamente dai medesimi italiani.

Quest'anno per la prima volta ho pagato il canone rai. La cosa mi schifa parecchio.


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ma stasera ci sarà la Bruni? cosa dirà che non è più italiana da anni?


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

quanti soldi avrà preso bar raffaeli?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mi fanno tutti schifo.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sembra di ricordare che fino all'anno scorso il cache era parecchio più alto..il conduttore prendeva anche 1 mln di euro


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Febbraio 2013)

Dipende dal giro di affari del Festival,magari rapportati a quello non sono nemmeno tanti soldi


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di ricordare che fino all'anno scorso il cache era parecchio più alto..il conduttore prendeva anche 1 mln di euro



io ricordo un baudo 2milioni e belen e la canalis 1 a testa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dipende dal giro di affari del Festival,magari rapportati a quello non sono nemmeno tanti soldi



infatti , 14 mil di telespettatori avrà portato nelle casse della rai un mucchio di soldi di pubblicità altro che soldi del canone


----------



## BB7 (13 Febbraio 2013)

La dichiarazione della Balti era uno scherzo infatti lo dice pure il suo ragazzo Francesco Mele :


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2013)

Per me possono prendere anche 30 milioni di euro a testa...il problema e' che sono in una rete pubblica che campa anche di soldi dei contribuenti.


----------



## robs91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Le dichiarazioni della Balti e del dirigente Rai sui compensi a Sanremo 2013 facevano parte di una messinscena organizzata da Francesco Facchinetti e Pippo Pelo


----------



## tamba84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

oggi mi han posto una riflessione inteligente:

ci si scandalizza per i compensi di fazio litezzeto cosi ma trovi normale quanto viene pagato un giocatore di calcio (cifre spesso vergognose) e i loro stipendi

non è forse un contro-senso?


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> oggi mi han posto una riflessione inteligente:
> 
> ci si scandalizza per i compensi di fazio litezzeto cosi ma trovi normale quanto viene pagato un giocatore di calcio (cifre spesso vergognose) e i loro stipendi
> 
> non è forse un contro-senso?


ma la rai non e' privata...


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Febbraio 2013)

12.000.000 di telespettatori di media con picchi di 17.000.000. I Cachet dei presentatori e degli ospiti si ripagano con gli incassi pubblicitari della prima serata... Anzi, forse di metà prima serata...


----------



## tamba84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma la rai non e' privata...



non per un discorso di pubblico o privato

è per un discorso di far le morali con gli stipendi quando i calciatori prendono quello che prendono

mi spiego?

mi ha fatto pensare


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> non per un discorso di pubblico o privato
> 
> è per un discorso di far le morali con gli stipendi quando i calciatori prendono quello che prendono
> 
> ...


capito.


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> oggi mi han posto una riflessione inteligente:
> 
> ci si scandalizza per i compensi di fazio litezzeto cosi ma trovi normale quanto viene pagato un giocatore di calcio (cifre spesso vergognose) e i loro stipendi
> 
> non è forse un contro-senso?



i calciatori sono pagati dai presidenti e non dai contribuenti e soprattutto non si mettono a fare i comunisti/ sinistrorsi e poi prendono milioni di euro grazie anche alla povera gente (perché il canone tocca pagarlo praticamente a tutti)


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> i calciatori sono pagati dai presidenti e non dai contribuenti e soprattutto non si mettono a fare i comunisti/ sinistrorsi e poi prendono milioni di euro grazie anche alla povera gente (perché il canone tocca pagarlo praticamente a tutti)



O/ Heil Albijol, Onore al DVCE


----------



## runner (20 Febbraio 2013)

comunque io non accetto più il ragionamento che visto che un programma fa ascolti allora lo stipendio viene ammortizzato.....

la rai trasmette su ben più di tre canali e ha degli ascolti bassissimi e noi dobbiamo pagare il canone per mantenere tutti i programmi penosi che fanno....

se sanremo riesce a fare incassare con persone che si definiscono democratiche dei soldi allora loro devono rinunciare a una parte affinchè la rai possa incassare maggiormente oppure se poi non ci vanno a sanremo vorrà dire che avremo l' ennesimo programma non seguito e ce ne faremo una ragione.....

il mio esempio è il seguente....
se faccio un lavoro per cui un anno guadagno 100 e l' anno dopo guadagno 300 devo avere uno stile di vita adeguato di anno in anno e non sperperare......alla rai invece visto che per una settimana tirano sui i danè allora viaaaaaaa si caviale e champagne....poi via aumento del canone rai!!
tutto questo è economicamente e socialmente assurdo e ridicolo!!


----------



## James Watson (20 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Essendo politicamente schierati si salvano , volevo vedere se erano 2 berluscones sarebbero già stati mandati al confino.



Eh già. Come Luttazzi. Come Biagi. O come Santoro.


----------



## James Watson (20 Febbraio 2013)

ho cercato velocemente su internet, non so quanto sia attendibile la fonte ma si parla di un giro di affari di circa 300 milioni di euro.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ho cercato velocemente su internet, non so quanto sia attendibile la fonte ma si parla di un giro di affari di circa 300 milioni di euro.



Ma non c'è dubbio, è stata la più vista dal 2000 (e nel 2000 internet era molto meno diffuso non c'era il digitale, c'era meno satellitare etc..) con stipendi e spese più basse, come minimo dovrebbero essere riconfermati....


----------



## runner (20 Febbraio 2013)

mi sembra di essere il solo a pagare il canone.....


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Febbraio 2013)

spesi 17 milioni
rientrati 14 milioni in contratti pubblicitari
e io pagoooo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> spesi 17 milioni
> rientrati 14 milioni in contratti pubblicitari
> e io pagoooo



Sanremo credo non sia andato mai manco in pareggio, sempre in perdita, altro che guadagnare dai contratti pubblicitari...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Febbraio 2013)

se non e' mai andato in pareggio un'azienda seria lo taglierebbe o farebbe in modo di ridurre le spese. bello fare impresa con i soldi degli altri


----------

